
Man fitted with robotic hand can 'feel' again - bdehaaff
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/14/robotic-hand-wired-directly-into-brain-feel-again-darpa
======
kbenson
I'm not sure why they felt the need to put "feel" in quotation marks, unless
it's to imply it's not really feeling, but "we're just calling it as such",
which I think is incorrect. Whether it's the exact same feeling (which is left
ambiguous) is somewhat irrelevant. Plenty of people suffer nerve damage and
have reduced feeling in portions of their body. I don't think we'd consider
their loss of _fidelity_ in feeling to not really be feeling. And I don't
consider it being through a prosthetic limb to be relevant at all.

